# Subwoofer an Verstaerker anschliessen



## Pulchi (19. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mir einen Subwoofer kaufen fuer den Verstaerker Cayin A-88T. Doch wie schliesse ich das ganze dann an?


MFG Pulchi


----------



## HanFred (19. März 2009)

an einen solchen verstärker würde ich grosse boxen anschliessen, die den sub überflüssig machen.


----------



## Pulchi (19. März 2009)

Zur Zeit haengen da von Focal die Utopia Micro BE dran... Doch die macht so gut wie keinen Bass. Deshalb wollte ich  noch einen drantun weiss aber nicht wie man das dann anschliessen muss. 

MFG Pulchi


----------



## bsekranker (19. März 2009)

Hm, dein Verstärker (ein edler Teil übrigens, Gratulation) scheint nur über einen Vorverstärker-Eingang (PRE-IN) zu verfügen. Der Subwoofer gehört aber eigentlich zwischen Vor- und Endstufe, also an PRE-OUT und MAIN-IN.

Vermutlich ist es am besten, den Subwoofer über die TAPE-Anschlüsse zu schleifen (siehe auch hier):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab aber selbst noch nie einen Subwoofer an einen HiFi-Vollverstärker angeschlossen, also warte vielleicht lieber noch auf Expertenmeinungen. ^^


----------



## noxious (19. März 2009)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung davon, aber letztens das hier gesehen. Vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Ketchup33 (20. März 2009)

bsekranker am 19.03.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, dein Verstärker (ein edler Teil übrigens, Gratulation) scheint nur über einen Vorverstärker-Eingang (PRE-IN) zu verfügen. Der Subwoofer gehört aber eigentlich zwischen Vor- und Endstufe, also an PRE-OUT und MAIN-IN.
> 
> Vermutlich ist es am besten, den Subwoofer über die TAPE-Anschlüsse zu schleifen (siehe auch hier):
> 
> ...



Hmm, durchschleifen geht hier wohl eher nicht. Um das richtig hinzubekommen, müßte das Gerät meines Erachtens eine Tape-Monitor-Funktion besitzen. Und das ist hier wohl nicht der Fall. 

Hier könnte man zwar den Sub an Tape-Out anschließen, die Signalstärke wäre allerdings immer konstant und somit der Sub immer gleich laut. 

Und wenn man Tape als Quelle wählt, kommt wohl garkein Laut aus Boxen und Sub, da hierbei das reine Tape-Signal, also von dem Gerät, das dranhängt (Sub    ) an die Boxen geht. 

Ergo ginge es nur, wenn man z.B. CD als Quelle wählen kann, das Signal zum Tape-Out rausläßt und dann mittels Tape-Monitor (Tape-In) wieder zu den Boxen schleift. In dem Fall bleibt die gewählte Quelle (CD, über Tape-Out an den Sub) die gleiche, aber das Tape-Signal (durch den Sub geschleiftes CD-Signal) ist dann das, was man hört. 

bye, Thomas

PS: Ich hoffe, das war jetzt irgendwie verständlich. Ich blick selbst nicht mehr durch. 

PPS: Eine andere Möglichkeit, wäre noch, wenn man einen Vorwahlschalter für die Aufnahme (für den Tape-Out) hätte, der dementsprechend unabhängig von der Auswahl des Signals für die Boxen funktioniert. Das hat der hier angesprochene Verstärker aber wohl auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Pulchi (20. März 2009)

Hallo, danke erstmal fuer eure Bemuehungen. Ich poste nachher mal ein Bild der moeglichen Eingaenge hinten. Leider wurde das Hififorum gerade geschlossen///


MFG Pulchi


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2009)

was für nen sub willst du denn kaufen?  

manche (?) subs haben hinten mehrere anschlüsse, die du ganz einfach mit den anschlüssen am verstärker für die boxen verbindest. und die boxen kommen dann wiederum an den sub anstatt an den verstärker. der sub hat also diese "drehanschlüsse" für boxen als eingang und aus ausgang. das müßte an sich auch bei stereo gehen.

die trennung zwischen bass und "rest" macht dann der sub, logisch.


zB bei den subs von teufel steht immer dabei: _"Cinch-Vorverstärker-Eingang für Verstärker/Receiver mit Subwoofer-Vorverstärkerausgang => JA"_ , UNd die haben auch noch das oben von mir erwähnte, siehe zB hier: http://www.teufel.de/Subwoofer/M900SW.cfm?show=fotos#tab  das foto "rückseite" oder auch bei dem sub das foto unten: http://www.teufel.de/Subwoofer/Concept-S-Subwoofer.cfm?show=fotos#tab

ruf doch mal bei teufel an, ob das so funktioniert, wie ich meinte: verstärker boxenanschlüsse an den "highlevel in", und die boxen an den "highlevel out". die highlevel sind die 8 größeren runden teile.


----------



## Pulchi (28. März 2009)

Also hinten gibt es folgende Anschlussmoeglichkeiten:
      CD      Aux      Tape    Pre-In    Tape Out.
L
R

Dann gibt es noch Speakers LR mit 16 8 4 Ohm.


Hilft das euch weiter?


MFG Pulchi


----------



## Pulchi (29. März 2009)

*up*

MFG Pulchi


----------



## Pulchi (30. März 2009)

Pulchi am 29.03.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> *up*
> 
> MFG Pulchi


*Up*


----------



## bsekranker (30. März 2009)

Hm, wenn Ketchup33 Recht hat und dein Verstärker keinen Tape-Monitor bietet, bliebe laut Hifi-Regler.de nur noch folgende Möglichkeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_In diesem Fall können Sie den Subwoofer-Anschluss über die NF-Verbindung zum CD-Player schleifen. Auch hier wichtig: Verwenden Sie kein Subwoofer-Kabel sondern möglichst hochwertige Audiokabel._


Inwiefern das praktikabel ist muss aber ein anderer beurteilen.


----------



## Pulchi (30. März 2009)

Hey,
wie kann man das als  praktikabel verstehen?


MFG Pulchi


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2009)

Pulchi am 30.03.2009 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> wie kann man das als  praktikabel verstehen?
> 
> 
> MFG Pulchi


naja, ob da wirklich alles sauber getrennt und verlustfrei rübergebracht wird.

zudem zeigt das bild denn fall, bei dem du dann NUR den CD-player auf diese art nutzen kannst. der sub ist zwischen CDplayer und dem anschluss am verstärker und greift den bass sozusagen ab.


*idee*: wenn du nen verstärker hast, dessen kopfhörerausgang _nicht _die boxen stummschaltet, wenn du nen kopfhörer anschließt, dann könntest du vlt. nen sub dort mal anschließen. mit einem sub aus einem für PCs geeigneten 2.1 set ginge das in jedem falle. da is nur die frage, ob du einen für dich ausreichend guten sub finden kannst.


----------



## bsekranker (30. März 2009)

Pulchi am 30.03.2009 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> wie kann man das als  praktikabel verstehen?
> 
> 
> MFG Pulchi


Ich weiß leider nicht, ob das mit deinem Verstärker umsetzbar ist. Da ich in Sachen Tape-Monitor schon falsch lag, lege ich mich lieber nicht mehr fest.


----------

